

IFrames - Why?  How do we stop the madness? - ckluis

google.com
gmail.com (logged in)<p>And other sites utilize iFrames?  Why?  I try to explain to devs that I deal with that iFrames are worse than table based layouts for presentation.  I make the case that iFrames should only be utilized for tracking/ads/etc.  The response I get is, "Google uses them."<p>What are legitimate and illegitimate uses of iFrames?<p>How do you use them?  What lengths did you go to get rid of them?  Was it worth it?
======
jeffrey_abbott
I find iFrames messy, and only will use them as a last resort.

To answer your question, I have used them in instances where security or lack
of an API makes it impossible to do otherwise (an example was for a chamber of
commerce site using web widgets from a company that provided them as an add-on
to a PC based SaaS product).

I have also used them when there was not a budget to recode a a stand alone
web gaming application that needed to be placed into Facebook.

In a perfect world, I would never use them when starting from scratch and
would search for an API or other alternative.

------
donpark
I used iframe in two yet-to-be-released security products. Both uses iframe to
displays site-specific information to user securely. Neither are used for
tracking users.

